# KHON KAEN | Projects & Construction



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Muang Ake Condominium, 35+35 Storey : Khon Kaen* 



Khon Kaen is located on the Khorat Plateau, in the central-northwestern area of Isaan.
The city has a population of 113,754 


Location:


Photo by jiradech.v 


*http://isra.or.th/blog/chakrapan/archives/446*


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Name :* The Base Srichan
*Developer :* Sansiri PCL.
*Location :* Khonkaen
*Project Description :* 18 Storey Condominium Tower
*Launch :* June 2012 

Location:








Posted by *bb1989*


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*City Plus*



_







_
_Originally Posted by *bb1989*_


----------



## Bangroma-sky (Jun 26, 2011)

*Kanlapapruek Condo :: Condominium by C.P. Land @Maliwan Rd.* *8fl.*










*http://www.facebook.com/condokp* 

*7 fl.*









posted by Home Hug


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*7-8 floor Building​*

*The Isis Condominium


http://www.theisiscondo.com/

Metro Condominium B



G9 Condo Town





Kanlapapruek Park Condominium





Kanlapapruek and Kanlapapruek Park Condominium


​*


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*Muang Ake Sky Condominium Project

35+35 Storey Condominium Tower and Community Mall

 



http://isra.or.th/blog/chakrapan/archives/446​*


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*GOLDEN JUBILEE INTERNATIONAL EXHIBITION AND CONVENTION CENTER [EXPANSION]



















posted by lovetaurants*​


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*GMS Medical Hub, Srinagarind Hospital - 20 Storey

 

 



posted by lovetaurants
http://www.facebook.com/KhonKaenCity.Projects*​


----------



## Home Hug (Jul 26, 2009)

*GMS Medical Hub | Srinagarind Hospital​*




































http://www.facebook.com/KhonKaenCity.Projects


----------



## Home Hug (Jul 26, 2009)

*The City Condotel, Khon Kaen.*

12fl. 










http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...33330790.35524.100001162635578&type=1&theater


----------



## Home Hug (Jul 26, 2009)

*Kanyaratlakeview Condominium & Avenue Mall*

*14 fl.*



















*http://www.kanyaratlakeviewcondo.com/th/*










*by russarun*










*by porsahara*


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*Centara Hotel and Convention Centre Khon Kaen

12 fl.*






*Completed*










*by Passawith Srikoonnawin*​


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*Construction Site 

theBASE Srichan :: 18-20 Storey Condominium Tower







posted by porsahara*​


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*8 fl. Building

The Destiny Exclusive Condominium










Update





posted by porsahara

--------------------------

North Park Condo



















--------------------------

Everest Condominium







Update





posted by porsahara​*


----------



## Home Hug (Jul 26, 2009)

*Di Classe' Condominium*










http://www.diclasse.in.th/


----------



## Home Hug (Jul 26, 2009)

*Kanyarat Avenue Mall

Photo by Atenza
*


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

//


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*Khon Khon City Panorama*



*posted by kitti*


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*C.P. Tower Khon Kaen 3 @C.P. City Center










posted by Chad

-----------------

C.P. Tower Khon Kaen 1 // C.P. Tower Khon Kaen 3 located next to C.P. Tower Khon Kaen 1



posted by kitti​*


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*Sam Liam Tunnel


 

 

 

 



posted by kitti​*


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*The HOUZE Condominium, Srichan road






















http://www.facebook.com/thehouzeandthehugz*​


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*The HUGZ Mall


 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



>>> http://www.facebook.com/thehouzeandthehugz​*


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

bb1989 said:


> The Houze & The Hugz


//


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*Smashing sales success at The Houze*
*
The Hugs mall also planned for the plot*

Published: 21 Feb 2013 at 00.00Newspaper section: Business 


KHON KAEN : After recording sales of 75% at its first condo project last Friday, local property firm Zenith Asset Co has set its sights on a new project in the same location.


Director Viroch Saliddeechaigul said higher than expected sales of The Houze showed that condo buyers in Khon Kaen, mostly middle- and higher-income earners, want a new lifestyle.

Some 40% of buyers live in Muang Khon Kaen, 30% in other districts and 30% in neighbouring provinces like Maha Sarakham, Kalasin, Udon Thani, Nakhon Ratchasima, Roi Et and Chaiyaphum.

"Khon Kaen is the gateway to the Northeast," said Mr Viroch. "One attraction is Khon Kaen University."

The Houze, a 37-storey condo to be completed in a few years, is the first high-rise project in Khon Kaen and is claimed to be the highest condo in the Northeast.

It will sit on two rai of a 10-rai plot on Sri Chan Road, also known to tourists as Khao Niew (Sticky Rice) Road.

Of this plot, four rai will be developed for The Hugs, a community mall with total retail space of 4,000 square metres.

The remaining four rai will be developed as a new condo after strong sales for the first project.

The estimated land price on Sri Chan Road is 200,000 baht per square wah, but transaction activity has been limited by a scarcity of plots.

The location has the potential for high-priced condos. The one-kilometre road has underground electric wires and is regarded as the central business district.

The 1.2-billion-baht Houze condo will have 441 units, some 300 of which were sold in an exclusive launch last Friday.

Unit sizes will be from 28 to 55 square metres and priced at 70,000 baht a square metre on average.

Most buyers booked one or two units, showing fewer speculators. Larger units were the most popular.

One buyer signed to buy three units at 11 million baht for himself and his daughter who will study at Khon Kaen University. He lives in Chaiyaphum and has a rice mill business.

"The Khon Kaen economy is driven by dealers of hardware and tools for agriculture and car dealers," said Mr Viroch.

The official launch of the Houze project will be this coming Saturday.

With bookings occurring despite no sample units on display, buyers seemed to consider location rather than price or brand. Zenith Asset is not new to Khon Kaen's property market.

"We started property development in 1991, run by my father before setting up property firm VIP Grand in 2005, developing only low-rise projects in Khon Kaen," said Mr Viroch.

*http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/economics/336948/smashing-sales-success-at-the-houze*


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*The BASE Condominium, 26 Storey

Theparak, Khon Kaen 

Photo by Condo Man Iac



*​


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*Ticon to build logistics parks across country*

Tinnakorn Chaowachuen
The Nation March 15, 2013 1:00 am

Ticon Logistics Park (T Park) will invest Bt5.5 billion on the development of regional logistics parks in the Kingdom.

The company has purchased a 200-rai land plot in Khon Kaen, which will be developed into its logistics park for the Northeastern region.

Pathan Somboonsin, general manager of T Park, said the company planned to invest in the development of logistics parks and warehouses in many regions of Thailand this year with a budget of Bt5.5 billion, which would be mainly allocated for the purchase of land plots. 

The development of the logistics park in Khon Kaen, at a cost of Bt2 billion, would take about three years for development. The company had already purchased s 200-rai land plot, about 10 kilometres from the city. 

The expansion is aimed at widening its customer base and to serve the Asean Economic Community in 2015.

Pathan said that Khon Kaen should be a strategic location for the Eastern-Western Economic Corridor and a bridge with neighbouring pronvinces such as Udon Thani and Nong Khai. 

With the development of the first logistics park in the Northeastern region, the company is confident that such a logistics complex will attract more investments from the manufacturing, retail and wholesale, and construction sector. Khon Kaen itself is seeing strong expansion in its property sector.

The company also plans to develop a logistics park at Rojana Industrial Park in Prachin Buri. The logistics park is now under design and development process, and will start to provide rent from its warehouse space in 2014. Rojana is in the process of setting up an industrial estate in Prachin Buri province. Many factories, including Honda, have already announced plans to open manufacturing facilities in the industrial estate.

Pathan said the company was also looking to develop logistic parks in the North and the South of Thailand, including at some tourism attractions such as Phuket as well as Surat Thani, which is located at the middle of the southern region.

He said the company was also conducting a feasibility study to invest in setting up logistics parks in three major countries in the region - Myanmar, Vietnam and Indonesia - especially considering the investment regulations in those countries, such as the regulation required for foreign investors to purchase land plot, as well as market demand in each country. 

Pathan said that the company last year welcomed 36 new customers who occupied 262,735 square metres of rental space in its warehouse. They included logistics service provider with 95,285 square metres of warehouse space; automobile with 85,735 square metres of space; electronics with 52,524 square metres; consumer products with 11,660 square metres, while general industries occupied 17,425 square metres of warehouse space. 

The company expects to rent 320,000 square metres of more warehouse space this year, up 60 per cent over last year, due to overall economic growth and higher investment in the local industrial sector by foreign investors.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/business/Ticon-to-build-logistics-parks-across-country-30201981.html


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*The BASE Condominium, 26 Storey 

Location :: Theparak Road / Supateera Road

Developer :: Sansiri PLC*

 

​


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*Sammakorn bids for Khon Kaen mall*

Published: 26 Feb 2013 at 00.00Newspaper section: Business 

Sammakorn Plc (SAMCO), the SET-listed Bangkok-based housing developer, is jumping on the upcountry bandwagon starting with Khon Kaen, where it will submit a bid for a commercial project at Khon Kaen University (KKU).

Managing director Kittipol Pramoj Na Ayudhya said the company will propose a concept for a community mall and submit it to KKU by mid-March.

Sammakorn was founded in September 1970 with registered capital of 8 million baht by His Majesty the King's Private Property Office, to develop and build houses for middle- and upper-income markets. The company listed on the Stock Exchange of Thailand on Feb 3, 1992, and has steadily increased its registered capital to 650 million baht.

"Opportunities for community mall development in provinces are larger than in Bangkok as the city has now mushroomed with many community malls," Mr Kittipol said.

Khon Kaen has only one community mall _ Talad Ton Tan.

People in Khon Kaen have high purchasing power, with heavy spending on consumption and dining.

KKU is open to any idea for developing a community mall on a 15-rai site within its campus, but it requires experience in community mall development.

If Sammakorn's bid is successful, it will set up a joint venture with Piman Group, a large property developer in Khon Kaen, said Mr Kittipol.

It is studying two sizes of investment _ 100 million baht and 500 million baht.

"The smaller one has less risk but the return is lower, while the bigger one is more risky but can draw more people to visit," Mr Kittipol said.

If the company doesn't win the bidding at KKU, it will enter other provinces such as Udon Thani, Maha Sarakham or Sakon Nakhon.

According to a Khon Kaen property source, its bidding rivals include CP Group and a small local developer.

For Sammakorn, community mall development is not new as it has had a joint venture with Rayong Purifier Plc (RPC) since 2006. Their joint-venture firm, in which Sammakorn holds 51%, is Pure Sammakorn Development Co Ltd with registered capital of 260 million baht.

There are two Bangkok community malls under the joint venture _ Pure Place Rangsit Khlong 2 with a rentable area of 3,500 square metres and Pure Place Lifestyle Mall Ramkhamhaeng 101 sized 12,000 sq m. Both are located in front of Sammakorn's housing projects.

Shares of SAMCO closed Friday on the SET at 2.56 baht, unchanged, in trade worth 2.28 million baht.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/business/economics/337697/sammakorn-bids-for-khon-kaen-mall


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*Faculty Of Engineering Building @RMUTI-KKC*



Home Hug said:


> *Faculty Of Engineering Building @RMUTI-KKC
> *
> http://forum.khonkaenlink.info/index.php?topic=17046519


----------



## ekamai (Dec 28, 2012)

Thailand ? China?


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

KONGahxiah said:


> *Khon Kaen continues to attract investment*
> 
> Category: Khon Kaen news
> Published on Sunday, 17 March 2013 05:22
> ...


//


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

Water Park at Khon Kaen Zoo



KONGahxiah said:


> Photo by Nittayaporn Sripanya


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

C.P. Tower Khon Kaen 2



porsahara said:


>


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

Kanyarat Avenue Mall



Home Hug said:


> >>>http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kanyarat-Group/186005088199990


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

Kanyarat Lake View Condominium



Home Hug said:


> ล
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

METRO PROJECT



KONGahxiah said:


> *Club de Metro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

Dino Water Park 



KONGahxiah said:


>


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*Green industrial estates moving forward in Khon Kaen*


Panyaporn Saithong, 
The Nation, 
Khon Kaen April 30, 2013 1:00 am


The plan for the private sector to invest in setting up two green industrial estates in Khon Kaen province has shown major progress.


The zones in tambons Don Han and Tha Pra, in Muang district 16 kilometres from downtown, occupy 4,100 rai (656 hectares), said Vitoon Kamolnaruemet, president of the Federation of Thailand Industries' Khon Kaen Chapter. 

He revealed this during a forum on Sunday hosted by the chapter, the Industrial Estate Authority of Thailand (IEAT) and Khon Kaen University. The forum invited community leaders in the two districts to express their opinions and present information on what a "green" industrial zone means and whether it will hurt the environment.

The FTI will hold another hearing with the community members of these two locations in a month. 

Tanakorn Rangsimanop, former president of the Don Han Tambon Administration, said he supported the idea because it would create jobs in local communities. But he was concerned about the possible environmental impact, since most of Don Han is farmland, which could face problems from the establishment of factories.

Jidapa Mannaisajjathum, assistant to the IEAT governor, said there were 3,700 factories in 46 industrial zones in 14 provinces covering 150,000 rai and employing 530,000 workers. Most of the investment in the zones came from overseas, mainly Japan. 

But there is no industrial zone in the Northeast, she said. The government has assigned the Industry Ministry to seek ways to expand into the region. The Cabinet in February also supported the introduction of green industrial zones in Khon Kaen and Udon Thani.

The seminar in Khon Kaen was aimed at educating people in the areas on the purpose of the zones' establishment to spur growth and improve income distribution, Jidapa said.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/bus...tates-moving-forward-in-Khon-Ka-30205080.html


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

Delete


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

*FIRENZE Community Mall
*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Link >> http://khonkaencitypark.com/


----------

